# overnight parking alicante



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi were in Estartit at the mo and moving down t Albir next week then we leave the motorhome at terminal car park at Alicante Airport were flying home for 4 weeks then returning on the 5 Dec for the winter our flight is at 6.30 am on the 25 Oct so we are looking to park up on the 24 for one night only because the flight is so early any one now were i can camp overnight near to the Airport, wild camp or a car park 

Mick


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, we park in an enclosed beachside carpark at Gran Alicante/Arenas del Sol during the winter months and I'd expect it to be available now.
The approximate gps co-ords are 38.23560n 0.51846w.
Not so far from the airport.
Colin


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*parking*

thanks for that

Mick


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It may sound strange but check your M/H is insured if you leave it for any period.

Alan


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*insurance*

Hi checked with insurance sarga and theres nothing in the policy that states you cant park in storage without your insurance been valid


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Brilliant! It also makes good sense, for no doubt the storage will also have cover.
In my case I needed to fly home for a week, leaving the M/H on a camp site to go back to. I was advised locally that I was lucky nothing happened while I was away, as insurance would not have covered it after something like a day. Thank you for putting me at ease.

Alan


----------

